# black ghost knife with clown loach



## broujos (Jul 8, 2011)

can i put theese 2 fish together? also if u can help me with some tips to take care of a clown loach, it would be nice!! another question .. what can i do with my leopard pleco to prevent it from destroying plants?? thanks!!


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

In the ghost waters tank you have listed in your aquarium log you wont have room to properly house clown loaches.

As to the leopeord pleco... take it out or the plants. Then no more plants get damaged lol. It's what plecos do they stay close to the bottom and tend to run over anything in the way.


----------



## martian123 (May 21, 2011)

if you have a non-planted tank then put the pleco in their. i agree with ladayen. clown loaches can grow to be over a foot long and to don't have enough room. if the loach is not already giant you can put them together but think about what you will in the future when he gets big ]. if he is already big then don't add any more fish as he would make it over crowded.


----------



## broujos (Jul 8, 2011)

thank you guys!! by the way, do you know any other fish that i can add to my tank... that wont get big an not get eaten by my bgkf?? thanks


----------



## martian123 (May 21, 2011)

school of tiger barbs would work out pretty well and they have the same temperment as the bgkf. just make sure you get an odd number of at least five


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I would not recommend a nippy fish like Tiger Barb in with a knifefish. The wavy long fins are very likely to get nipped. This will highly stress the knifefish.

This fish attains 2 feet, and being stiff-bodies requires a very wide and long tank, at least a 3 foot front to back and 6+ feet long. We are talking very large. Otherwise it will be unable to turn around.

Tankmates need to be peaceful, as this fish is shy, but not too small to be eaten (it is a predator). And it need very , very dim light, as it is nocturnal by nature and will be stressed in a brightly-lit tank.

Byron.


----------



## broujos (Jul 8, 2011)

thank you!!


----------

